# Kit lens for night-time bar shots w/flash



## j-dogg (Jan 6, 2011)

Good / bad? I shoot for a bar here and have been using a Canon Nifty Fifty 1.8 II, Tamron 18-270 Di-II VC and a 28-90 USM III. The 28-90 came with a 35mm EOS Elan 7e and the AF is pretty good in low light, much better than my Tamron and Nifty Fifty. I love the range on my Tamron and it's a pretty sharp lens but it blows big chunky nuts in low light a lot of times I just manually focus. The Nifty Fifty is great for bokeh and shots without flash. the 28-90 is ridiculously good in low light for some reason and I honestly can't tell the differences and the same F-stops between the three. I shoot on a gripped Rebel XTi with a Focal DA-2000 hotshot-mount flash (came with an EOS 650 for free) the whole setup gets the job done quite well.

So, good or bad? Feel free to post your setups I know we got a few bar photographers here.


----------



## j-dogg (Jan 6, 2011)

Hahahahaha I knew someone would say it.


----------



## j-dogg (Jan 6, 2011)

Actually getting paid doing this is totally new stuff for me and from the 3 or 4 times I've been shooting this bar I have gotten a LOT of contacts, enough to warrant making business cards, just want to ask the proverbial question "Amidoinitrite?"


----------



## j-dogg (Jan 6, 2011)

Only because you asked for it.




















One of these drunk people owns the camera that took this picture. The Indian guy next to him owns the bar. I barely remember these being taken but I would have had to have a LOT to let someone else play with my toys. :mrgreen:


















These are all Tamron shots, batch processed nothing fancy. All of the 28-90 USM shots I took tonight look a little better than these, I still have to practice my flash exposure a little bit but I'm getting there. Tonight's shots look pretty decent.


----------



## Biggs88 (Jan 9, 2011)

Direct flash and lack of compostion ruined the shots. . . .


----------



## Jessielee13 (Jan 9, 2011)

They kinda seem like the shots I took in the bar when I was 19 and going there. They seem like snap shots just my 0.02cents


----------



## orljustin (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah, those are just snaps.  And, you should be shooting wide open to hide that ugly background.


----------



## BKMOOD (Jan 9, 2011)

Are you using any type of light modification?  It looks like direct flash.  Just curious.


----------

